
Django 1.9 alpha 1 released - tweakz
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2015/sep/23/django-19-alpha-1-released/
======
rlander
A few days ago I was chit chatting with a young dev who works in a Node shop
when he asked:

Young dev: "So, what's your backend?"

Me: "Django"

Young dev: "What?"

Me: "Django, a Python framework."

Young dev: "Oh, right, that old framework. It must suck to support a legacy
app that's written in something so outdated."

Me: "Well, we kinda use Django for everything."

Young dev: "Wow, doesn't everyone just use JS these days?"

Btw, I'm 36.

~~~
megaman821
Is there a NodeJS framework (or set of libraries) that is as robust and secure
as Django?

What are the preferred solutions for:

    
    
      * an RDBMS ORM?
      * forms?
      * templates?
      * authentication?
      * permissions?
      * file storages?
      * sessions?
      * REST?
      * internationalization and localization?
      * caching?
      * logging?
      * mail?
      * sitemaps?
      * RSS/ATOM feeds?
    

and security:

    
    
      * XSS?
      * CSRF?
      * clickjacking?
      * SQL injection?
      * ensure secure connections and cookies?
    
    

I mostly use Django because I want to get stuff done, and with Node (as of a
few years ago) it seems you have to rewrite the world.

~~~
rlander
I agree with all of the above. However, when a younger dev asks me which
framework/language he/she should learn, my default response is: "If you're
interested in employability, learn Node/JS. Practicality, go with
Django/Python. Otherwise, Lisp (Clojure(script), Scheme, Common Lisp, hy)."

~~~
rev_bird
I'm surprised that Java isn't on here. I have seen piles and piles of Node
jobs, and lots of Django positions (in the "cooler" corporate shops), but it
seems like Java is still an outlandishly entrenched language, at least in
giant companies. Do you think Node is better to learn for employability
because every CS program in the country is churning out Java devs?

~~~
hatchoo
Java doesn't get much love. I've been looking for remote employment
opportunities (I'm not based in the US), and a huge percentage of the postings
I see are for Node.js and RoR. For Python shops it's almost always a
requirement for Django experience.

~~~
blowski
Probably a bit of selection bias. Conservative companies are more likely to
use Java, and less likely to offer remote working.

------
chdir
Lots of good stuff in release notes [1]. My favorite : " Running tests in
parallel ". Sounds awesome.

[1]
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.9/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.9/)

------
sudo_bang_bang
I loved Django when I started using it about 4 years ago. Lately, I've
switched to Flask and replaced the templating with React. I love the new way,
but I still have a place in my heart for Django. Does anyone on HN still start
new projects with Django or have you moved on as well?

~~~
rattray
Django-Rest-Framework still seems to beat any equivalent in any language that
I've found... coupled with the admin, it's a dream. But I also use React for
views, and avoid any HTML coming from the server whatsoever (except the admin,
which is due for a more complete overhaul than this brings)

~~~
meric
We have the exact same setup. DRF + server-rendered React is pure awesomeness.

~~~
Vignitus
Could you expand on your server rendering of React ?

~~~
meric
We built an javascript API mapping that's "isomorphic". The express server
receives a request, and for each route we have a function that takes the
request, uses the API mapping that sends REST calls to our django server to
grab the appropriate data, sends the data through to the store (server calling
createStore from redux), the body rendered using Provider from react-redux,
and using the react-router, which is rendered back on to the express response.
The state is pasted onto the page using JSON.stringify (with some caveats to
escape </script> tags), and is hydrated back onto the elements on the page by
the browser, by calling on createStore on the state pasted onto the page.

~~~
mrfusion
Hmm I'm still not following. Can you dumb that down a bit? Or is there a
simple example you can point to?

------
mixmastamyk
> New styling for contrib.admin

I've hoped for years they'd use bootstrap, how does this compare?

~~~
ubernostrum
Here are a couple screenshots showing the updated styling (from the 1.9
version of the tutorial):

[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/_images/admin02.png](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/_images/admin02.png)

[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/_images/admin05t.png](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/_images/admin05t.png)

And here are the same screenshots from the 1.8 version of the tutorial:

[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.8/_images/admin02.png](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.8/_images/admin02.png)

[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.8/_images/admin05t.png](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.8/_images/admin05t.png)

------
adpirz
Anyone know of strong examples of Django REST with Angular as the front end?

~~~
vangale
taiga.io (source: [https://github.com/taigaio](https://github.com/taigaio))

------
sul4bh
The DateTime field lookup changes are the most exciting. No more start_date
and end_date calculations in the code.

~~~
sanketdasgupta
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/_images/admin02.png](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/_images/admin02.png)

------
noodles23
A new Meteor and Django in the same week. Feels like Christmas come early

~~~
jsmeaton
You might be interested in this then [https://github.com/commoncode/django-
ddp](https://github.com/commoncode/django-ddp)

------
cdnsteve
Anyone have a screenshot of this new admin UI?

------
jonesb6
I used to use Django a lot. This news caused me to go back and check the
release notes going back to 1.5. It seems like between every major point
release theirs about a ~6 month gap. Furthermore the features in each release
(bar migrations in 1.7, which IMO should've been in a loooong time ago) are
relatively minor. Django also is fairly quick to deprecate older versions
(including python versions) which is fine I guess since they're pretty on top
of security and provide clear upgrade paths.

However the fact remains, as I assessed about two years ago, that the momentum
behind the Django ecosystem is as stagnant as ever. Many third-party libraries
are deprecated or ill-maintained. This is as much symptomatic of Python as a
whole as Django, but regardless it exasperates the slow release cycles when
compared to other languages and frameworks.

My money is still on JS/Clojure/Erlang/Go/etc. to carry us into the future of
web development. No doubt Django will fight to the bitter end with its strong
enterprise support and mature codebase. I'm ok with that, it's just not for me
anymore.

~~~
ing33k
unless you want to get downvoted , saying things about python/Django in HN is
not a good idea .

~~~
acdha
“saying things” is not a synonym for “trolling”. If those claims had been less
vague and supported in any way, he wouldn't be getting downvoted.

Notice how the people above talking about WebSockets aren't being downvoted
because it's both real and specific enough to have an actual technical
discussion?

